# The price we have to pay!



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Last nite in bed I was thinking about how difficult it is if/when the time comes that we have to make such a horrific decision about when our dog's illness/health dictates us to have them put down. It came to me that it's the necessary price we have to pay for all that unconditional love our dog has given us. We owe them that. It's the hardest thing in the world to do, as I'm sure anyone of you that has had to do it would agree. Thinking of our member yesterday with their dog Rock. Your in my thoughts today!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

You are right, it is the hardest decision we ever have to make. Rock is probably running thru the grass loving it. He went so peacefully, never put up any fight. I held his head in my lap telling how much we love him and then he was gone. We sat with him for awhile after assuring him he was safe. Now the house seems empty without his big body laying on the floor. Atleast we have our other dogs to help us thru. We will miss you always Rock. RIP my big boy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

It doesn't matter how you try to prepare yourself, reality comes as a painful slap in the face. I have come to terms with the fact that my 7yr old girl Kiya will be taken from me earlier than she should. She's had seizures since about 1-1/2 yrs old, on meds since. Last night I took her for a blood draw. I spoke with my vet about her and she really wants her on pain meds which of course will also affect her liver/kidney functions. My vet feels that without pain meds she will deteriorate rapidly. She looked at me and said I can see you already have thought about this.
I can only hope that maybe she will be the one to go peacefully in her sleep. Sorry I've been pretty upset about her.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I will keep good thoughts that Kiya will live pain free and longer than you expect.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I think about this a lot too, and our girl is still just a puppy. We love her so much and it seems like the time we will have with her in our family (hopefully 10+ years) is just so short that I want to enjoy every minute of her life. My son is almost 9 and it seems like he was just born yesterday :wub: That much time again and Addie will be a senior. Time flies... We have to remember to appreciate the moments we have with those we love, human and animal.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought a lot about this when Heidi started to slow down. Yes, the last few days were tough when she couldn't walk a few feet without resting. I was lucky to be able to spend almost all of her last four days with her. I didn't know about Bin Laden until the next day because I spent most of that evening laying on the floor with her in silence. After she passed, it really helped to look at all the pictures through the years and remember the happy days. She was such a good dog so there are a lot of great memories. It's funny though how the emotions can go back and forth so quickly. I can look at her pictures and smile and a minute later feel a tightness in heart. She got me through some tough times in life and I'll love her forever.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I look at Daisy and think where did time go. She will be 12 on Nov 26 and this year I know for sure she has aged .She can still be spunky but she nol onger gets on thy bed or couch. She sometimes just nests by herself . I pray that I dont have to make the deccision but I know who my girl is and what she can tolerate.I didnt see the thread on Rock my heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## YogisBear (Jun 24, 2011)

The decision to let our boy go was easy, our pain was great. We loved him so much and would never let him suffer. Tears still, although we have our puppy Bear and already love him soooo much, there will never be another Benny. Peace love and God's Blessing to all my friends who are in pain from losing their cherished friend.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

myshepharley said:


> You are right, it is the hardest decision we ever have to make. Rock is probably running thru the grass loving it. He went so peacefully, never put up any fight. I held his head in my lap telling how much we love him and then he was gone. We sat with him for awhile after assuring him he was safe. Now the house seems empty without his big body laying on the floor. Atleast we have our other dogs to help us thru. We will miss you always Rock. RIP my big boy.


I always had the impression that animals don't really fight against impending death. Of course, I'm not talking about when shelters and such put dogs to sleep forcefully.

It seems that when their time comes, whether due to age or disease, they know it and willingly accept it.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

The hard part for now that Rock is no longer with us is "God what have I done?". Knowing we made the right decision, I feel so guilty. The house seems to quiet, I walk around looking for him because I usually had to step over him, as he couldn't just get up and get out of the way. Not knowing what he was thinking at that moment is tearing me up inside. I know there was no fixing him and the vet reassured me it will only get worse for him. It was the first time in. 12 years I saw. My husband teary eyed. Its just not fair and I don't know how to let go..


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I too know about questioning if you did the right thing @ the right time. It's been over 10 years since I had to put my Beagle Sophie down because of bladder cancer. Before she was on pain meds I couldn't stand to see her suffering but then once she was on the meds I don't think she was hurting anymore but she just wasn't herself any longer. I just couldn't bear to see her not being her old self. I still worry if I rushed things too soon just because of how hard it was for me. Be strong knowing you did the right thing for Rock!


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

We don't have them very long and it goes so quick. I still feel guilty about having to let Layla go. It's over 2 years and I still miss her so much. I know my cancer probably hastened her departure as I couldn't walk her as much and maybe her DM got hold more especially when I had to go in hospital.


----------

